# Jack Sparrow 2.0 (W.I.P.)



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

This is the second time I've put one of these together, the first being rather plain and made from salvaged clothing with some sewing/modification. I've sewn all of this one myself (shirt, vest, pants, jacket, sash, hat), I'm also working on a better looking wig and the other odds and ends. I did buy the belts though because I can't cast proper buckles and new, metal rings. I'll probably have to order boots as well, but this is the W.I.P. so far. I couldn't add the pictures due to size, but here they are as links on instagram

https://scontent-sjc2-1.cdninstagra...g?ig_cache_key=MTI1OTE0NTI2MzM3NjcxNjcwNw==.2

https://scontent-sjc2-1.cdninstagra...g?ig_cache_key=MTI1OTE0MjY1MTU0MTY3MjgwMQ==.2


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is very very cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks fabulous!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dang! You pull that off VERY well! The first one looks like movie still with Depp himself! Nice job!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I appreciate all the comments, I'll post more as I finish it


----------

